# Lookking for plaid headliner material



## freq (Oct 31, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get some plaid headliner material?


----------



## bossmk2 (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Lookking for plaid headliner material (freq)*

Your local fabric store will probably have some. It depends on what you're looking for, though. If you can't find what you're looking for now, you may have more luck in autumn and winter. Those seasons usually sell a lot of plaid as well as houndstooth and herringbone.


----------



## freq (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Lookking for plaid headliner material (bossmk2)*

I was going to do that, but I'm not sure if I can get the foam backing seperately. I guess is I can't find plaid headliner material with foam backing I'll have to get some regular material without the foam.


----------



## freq (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Lookking for plaid headliner material (bossmk2)*

I was going to do that, but I'm not sure if I can get the foam backing seperately. I guess is I can't find plaid headliner material with foam backing I'll have to get some regular material without the foam.


----------

